# Oh dear...Another



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

I went to the pharmacy today to pick up some meds, and popped into the pet shop next door. I asked the man at the shop where the rats were, and he showed me, and said "We've got five females and one male left. The male hasn't sold in a week so it's snake food for him".

I couldn't leave him there, I just couldn't. They had him on pine shavings and his eyes were all crusty. Poor baby.

Just yesterday I was saying how I wanted to help a rat in poor conditions, so I thought maybe it's fate.

Anyway, no name yet, but here he is:


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

Aww!! He's gorgeous! CongRats!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

What a darling little baby!
One week till the death sentence, huh? How sad... glad you got him out of there!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i would name him fate, or reprieve, something like that. he sure is lucky. what a face though. i can understand why you wouldn't leave him behind.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Update:

Decided to name him Winston, like the character from 1984 who is afraid of Rats. It's probably over-done  but I like it and I think it suits him fairly well!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Love the name! And good for you, rescuing him from the snakes! All mine were destined to be snakefood as well.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Just thought I'd show you a video of little Winston in his QT cage, this was the first I saw of his (now EPIC) love of hand wrestling.

He's a player, unlike my other boys who are more laid back and up for a cuddle. I LOVE IT!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

What a cutie! I hate petstores!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## izmi (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh yay! Another happy rat, who really deserves to be looked after.


----------

